# generic hps vs. name brand hps



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

I just wanted to hear oppinions on what you folks think about the differnces in generic bulbs against the name brand.  Do you think there is much differnce in a no name brand 600w that has higher lumens than horticultural bulb with less lumens but in special spectrum for plants like the eye hortilux.  

I've only used cheaper bulbs, but bought this 600w that came with a couple eye hortilux bulbs.  To be honest my 400w cheapy looks brighter, but I'm wondering if it's just to my eyes, and just looks that way because of the spectrum?

Anyone have any experience with both types of bulbs?  Maybe guide me to some test studies that are not put out by light companies...lol?  Or just just your own personal oppinions based on your teachings and science what not..........

The price is what keeps me with the cheap ones and alot of them have higher lumens, but I wonder if I'm cheating myself by using higher lumens in a spectrum, not designed for plant growth.


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 13, 2010)

I always buy Hortilux - I've used others but they are superior to any I've compared. IMO they are worth every penny.

I simply get more vigorous growth and ultimately better harvests.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah if your use a Hortilux Super HPS the difference in lumens is like 2000 lumens (a 15 watt CFL), but the spectrum on the Hortilux is much better.  IMHO, any enchanced spectrum bulb is better even if it sacrifices a few lumens.  The other thing to remember is that bulbs are usually rated based on there initial lumens, so when you first light your bulb, but the mean lumen count is much lower in all bulbs, but is even lower in lower quality bulbs.  As the bulbs age they will produce less lumens as well, so the better your bulb is built, the better it ages.  Eye tends to create very nice burning, quality lamps, IMHO


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 13, 2010)

EYE Japanese lamps are probably the best made.  a lot more attention in manufacturing than many others.  Hortilux is a trade brand of lamps made by EYE.

i remember a sales talk i heard from a HID lamp salesman who repped a "white label" off brand.  when asked about EYE he acting kind of like "we make yugos and they make cadillacs" or something.  i remember he said that any brand of "super" (like MH1000 vs MS1000) is not usually worth it.  that whatever extra lumens they put off decreases fast and within a couple/few weeks they were no different than regular bulbs.  never tested it but stopped using 'super' bulbs so much.  he also said that the higher quality the bulb, the better its consistency over time.  all HID lamps have a decrease of output curve over their rated hour cycle, and cheaper bulbs decrease in output faster than expensive bulbs.

but have you seen the silly prices on the newer "super-dooper spectrum" bulbs?  some seem almost twice the cost.  dunno if it would be better to use one deluxe bulb for 8 months or one regular bulb for 4 months, you know?


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I guess it's up to me to be the 'spoiler'..  "I" did not observed any 'significant' difference in plant growth, vigor, ect. Though I admit it has been a few years since I ran any of the "super-duper" enhanced bulbs. 
  I give around $35 for a Sylvania 1k hps from the supply store. I change bulbs once a year.


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2010)

I have not seen much difference between cheapo and brand name bulbs. But I have definitely seen a difference between old and new bulbs. My answer is...use the cheapo and change it often.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

The enchanement comes from the spectrum and not the lumens.  It is a fact that a spectrum that provides more blue light WILL increase or stimulate more leafy growth during vegatative growth.  Plants grown under HPS's from the jump tend to be more stretchy then plants grown under MH's, but they also tend to mature faster.  

If you are talking about simply flowering under an HPS and vegging under an MH or CFL or whatever then no it is not worth it at all, but if you, like me, veg and flower under one light then an enchanced spectrum is very beneficial, and I can guarentee you will see significant differences within the first 2 weeks of veg, having much shorter, bushier plants with closer nodes.

I grew with GE lumalux lamps for years but switched a year or so ago to an enchanced bulb and the difference is rather drastic when everything is accounted for.  I do not use a hortilux but i do use a similar enhanced spectrum 1000 watt HPS lamp that does cost a few bucks more then a generic bulb, but it is more then worth every penny for my situation.  

I guess it comes down to stretchy VS Bushy for me, if I had a totally seperate vegging space that could handle a fully vegged plant, then I would hang a seperate MH, but I only have a small area that can really only accomadate rooting clones and maybe a week or so of growth, as my mothers take up this space, so before I flower I usually veg my plants under my HPS for 2 weeks or so, and as I said there is a marked difference.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 13, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I have not seen much difference between cheapo and brand name bulbs. But I have definitely seen a difference between old and new bulbs. My answer is...use the cheapo and change it often.


 
I agree


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 13, 2010)

*sunpulse.. from what i have heard and read is one of the top for digital ballasts.. i currently bought a hortilux .. 55,000 lumens mix spectrum for my dimmable 400w... its bright but not as red as the regular cheapo's.. so we will see how it competes up to the reg. 20$ bulb..
it sounds like you all are waiting for a miricle bulb lol... 
LH*


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

massproducer said:
			
		

> The enchanement comes from the spectrum and not the lumens.  It is a fact that a spectrum that provides more blue light WILL increase or stimulate more leafy growth during vegatative growth.  Plants grown under HPS's from the jump tend to be more stretchy then plants grown under MH's, but they also tend to mature faster.



I've also noticed a big difference with the spectrum and the 'stretchy' thing.:hubba: 

But for the price difference in the 'super' bulbs, it would seem that you could get a couple of 6500k T5HO strips in there, run the cheapy HPS and still be ahead of the game.:hubba: 

I'm going to run a MH and a HPS, both 400w in my bloom tent.  Just deciding on the reflector now, since I want both in the same reflector and there seems to be only 2 on the market.

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your input!

LH...not really looking for a miracle bulb (although I'd buy it if they make it)  Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the best bang for our buck.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 13, 2010)

*im a lil sketchy myself on this "super hps" horltilux.. and for the price of it i could buy 4 bulbs.. eeeeeeeeeeeeeekk.
but i was told it will handle the beating from the super lumens i want to try on my ballast..
LH*


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your input!
> 
> LH...not really looking for a miracle bulb (although I'd buy it if they make it)  Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the best bang for our buck.



I hear ya.  If there was a miracle bulb, there would be no discussion. 

I'm a big believer in having the blue in flowering, but think there are cheaper alternatives than those very expensive mixed spectrum bulbs.

The blue part is just observations from flowering outside in SoFla 9 months out of the year.  Late May, June, and most of July, the days were too long and we really didn't get the 'red' part till after the winter solstice.  Those plants flowered then were much more stretchy than the ones done in early spring or late summer.

This indoor stuff is a whole new ballgame.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

I think just like anything else, you just have to find what works best for you in your situation.  I choose my full spectrum because I veg under them and what vigourous growth minus the undue stretch.  But as i said if my situation was different then I probably would have no need for an enchanced spectrum, but with me I am just not a huge fan of any flouros except for when rooting cuttings.   I also grow rather large plants as my flowering room can handle 5-6 foot plants.  Right now I can only get what I want by using a conversition bulb or an enchanced spectrum bulb.

With that said I will say it again for simply flowering or running a SOG you don't need one because the veg time doesn't justify paying more.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

If you got the cash spend it, if you don't save up and by the wife something nice for letting you do what you do. Nuff said


----------



## Growdude (Feb 14, 2010)

I use Sylvainia bulbs all thru vegg and flower, Ive noticed no problems with stretching and have worked great.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I use Sylvainia bulbs all thru vegg and flower, Ive noticed no problems with stretching and have worked great.



What i use as well


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys!!!  When you said the Sylvania bulbs... Did you mean the ones at the Big Box stores???  They say 'clear' on the box... is this OK for flowering???


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I have not seen much difference between cheapo and brand name bulbs. But I have definitely seen a difference between old and new bulbs. My answer is...use the cheapo and change it often.



That's how I feel about it...I buy the cheaper bulbs at 1000bulbs but change them more often...


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 14, 2010)

One more quick question... Has anyone used the cheaper bulbs with the super-lumen switch on the lumatek balasts???


----------

